# Moderator gezocht. [OPGELOST]

## garo

Nu foser developer is heb ik een nieuwe collega nodig om hier mee moderator te spelen.

Ik zoek iemand die:

-Hier minstens om de 24 uur komt, liefst zelf meerdere keren per dag (buiten tijdens vakanties en van die dingen)

-Een goede kennis heeft van gentoo.

-Een beetje sociale vaardigen beschikt.

-Hier al een tijdje rondhangt.

-Zich niet te snel kwaad maakt.

-Het niet erg vindt om saaie dingen te doen zoals OPGELOST in het topic van een thread zetten, dubbele berichten te wissen, spellingsfouten in berichten aan te passen,...

Als je jezelf wel geschikt vindt plaats dan maar iets in deze thread.

Plaats hier ook iets als je wilt stemmen op iemand anders. (ja, er is een reden waarom ik geen poll gebruik)

Ik geef jullie een paar weken tijd om hier iets te plaatsen

----------

## Q-collective

Ik stel me wel beschikbaar

Wie vote er op mij?  :Razz: 

----------

## nielchiano

om toch wat alternatief te bieden aan Q-collective stel ik mij ook kandidaat.

Ik kom hier (bijna) dagelijks, maar in bursts (enkele keren maar steeds tussen 18 en 23u CET): de proffen apprecieren het niet echt dat ik tijdens de lessen zou internetten...

Wat mijn "Een goede kennis heeft van gentoo" en "Hier al een tijdje rondhangt" betreft, laat ik het oordeel over aan de mede-forumenaars: https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=35032

Als ik ook mag stemmen, stem ik op mijn tegen-kandidaat: Q-collective.

----------

## nixnut

Ik stem voor Q-collective. 

Hoewel het mezelf ook wel erg leuk lijkt, zijn er zo te zien wel genoeg liefhebbers.

----------

## irondog

Ik post hier niet veel, maar ben ontzettend vaak op de Gentoo forums. Ik wil zeker graag modereren en of ik hier geschikt voor ben, laat ik aan anderen over. Mijn kennis van Gentoo is redelijk en van GNU/Linux in het algemeen ook wel.

----------

## polle

Ik stem op nixnut, als ik zo door de topics ga, kom ik die regelmatig tegen en dat schijnt me een geschikte kandidaat te zijn (waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat de andere kandidaten niet geschikt zijn, maar daar kan ik persoonlijk minder over zeggen)

----------

## Q-collective

 *polle wrote:*   

> Ik stem op nixnut, als ik zo door de topics ga, kom ik die regelmatig tegen en dat schijnt me een geschikte kandidaat te zijn (waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat de andere kandidaten niet geschikt zijn, maar daar kan ik persoonlijk minder over zeggen)

 

Alleen stelt hij zich geen kandidaat  :Razz: 

(of inmiddels wel?)

----------

## nixnut

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *polle wrote:*   Ik stem op nixnut, als ik zo door de topics ga, kom ik die regelmatig tegen en dat schijnt me een geschikte kandidaat te zijn (waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat de andere kandidaten niet geschikt zijn, maar daar kan ik persoonlijk minder over zeggen) 
> 
> Alleen stelt hij zich geen kandidaat 
> 
> (of inmiddels wel?)

 

Nee hoor, maar anderen mogen mij best kandidaat stellen wat mij betreft  :Wink: 

----------

## polle

Dan hebben we ondertussen 4 kandidaten wat mij betreft  :Wink: 

----------

## VeXocide

Ik stem ook op Q, doe 'k hem ook weer een pleziertje, en ben 'k ook weer wa minder n00b (he Q  :Smile: 

----------

## Autie

ik stem niet op Q... 't is ne ollander...

heu, Q, das niet persoonlijk hoor.

Ik stel mezelf voor:

M3rL7N

38 jaar

man

België

en teveel vrije tijd

----------

## Q-collective

 *M3rL7N wrote:*   

> ik stem niet op Q... 't is ne ollander...
> 
> heu, Q, das niet persoonlijk hoor.
> 
> 

 

Limburger

----------

## maverick

Hier nog een stem voor Q. 

 :Idea: 

----------

## Muad_Dib

Ik wil Q ook  :Razz: 

----------

## toMeloos

Inmiddels heb ik de volgende kandidaten gezien:

- irondog

- M3rL7N

- nielchiano

- nixnut

- Q-collective

Mocht nixnut zichzelf serieus kandidaat willen stellen dan heeft hij mijn steun. Ik heb even naar eenieder's postgedrag gekeken en terwijl hij zich hier pas veel later heeft geregistreerd heeft hij al veel meer posts dan de rest. Dit wijst toch op een goede aanwezigheid  :Wink:   Daarnaast kan ik zijn posts en opmerkingen op de gentoo-nl chat doorgaans beoordelen met +1 inzichtvol  :Cool: 

Daarnaast mag ook M3rL7N op mijn steun rekenen. Q-collective staat op de derde plaats. Ik heb de indruk dat hij nog wel eens wil provoceren. Dit kan ik altijd zeer waarderen maar lijkt me niet altijd even handig wanneer je ook moderator bent....

Over irondog en nielchiano kan ik niet zo veel zeggen. wellicht dat ze zich vaker moeten melden op #gentoo-nl  :Wink: 

en mocht iemand het in zijn hoofd halen om mij te nomineren: NEE ik ben (onder andere) ivm beschikbaarheid geen geschikte kandidaat!

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik denk dat ik op nixnut stem..  :Smile:  Vooral vanwege toMeloos's "onderzoek"  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

dankjewel tomeloos  :Sad: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## tehmaze

!vote Q-collective  :Wink: 

Doet ook support voor #linuxforum, goede gozer

----------

## st3vie

mijn stem gaat naar nixnut.

-st3vie

----------

## BlackEdder

 *tehmaze wrote:*   

> !vote Q-collective 

 

Is dit een negatieve vote voor q-collective?

----------

## tehmaze

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

>  *tehmaze wrote:*   !vote Q-collective  
> 
> Is dit een negatieve vote voor q-collective?

 

Sommige mensen zijn duidelijk nog nooit op IRC geweest  :Wink:  Dit is een stem VOOR Q!

----------

## [dmnd]

Mij lijkt Q-Collective ook een geknipt figuur voor deze rol  :Smile: 

----------

## racoontje

Ik ben ook wel kandidaat om posts uit te kuisen  :Smile: 

Moest het niet kunnen dan zou ik liefst nixnut als mod zien  :Smile: 

----------

## jakamaka

nixnut

----------

## BlackEdder

 *tehmaze wrote:*   

>  *BlackEdder wrote:*    *tehmaze wrote:*   !vote Q-collective  
> 
> Is dit een negatieve vote voor q-collective? 
> 
> Sommige mensen zijn duidelijk nog nooit op IRC geweest  Dit is een stem VOOR Q!

 IRC is inderdaad not my thing  :Smile:  Ik denk in programmeer taal  :Smile: 

----------

## Kaiiserni

stem voor nixnut  :Wink: 

----------

## krolden

Nixnut

----------

## Sabazios

Ben nog niet lang genoeg aanwezig hier en dus vind ik niet dat ik al recht van stemmen heb.  Maar ik kan me wel al even nuttig maken en zal dus al eens samenvatten tot nu toe geven:

- nixnut: 6 stemmen (+1 indien racoontje niet in aanmerking komt)

- Q-collective: 5 stemmen (stem van nixnut niet meegerekend aangezien zelf kandidaat)

- M3rL7N, irondog, racoontje en nielchiano nog geen stemmen.

mvg

Sabazios

----------

## frenkel

Ik stem op Q-Collective

----------

## frocksii

 *Sabazios wrote:*   

> Ben nog niet lang genoeg aanwezig hier en dus vind ik niet dat ik al recht van stemmen heb.  Maar ik kan me wel al even nuttig maken en zal dus al eens samenvatten tot nu toe geven:
> 
> - nixnut: 6 stemmen (+1 indien racoontje niet in aanmerking komt)
> 
> - Q-collective: 5 stemmen (stem van nixnut niet meegerekend aangezien zelf kandidaat)
> ...

 

dan stem ik voor Q-collective

frocksii

----------

## Q-collective

Aangezien we schijnbaar in twee kampen zijn verdeeld die nagenoeg gelijk zijn, vraag ik me af of het geen idee is om 2 nieuwe moderators aan te stellen.

De kandidaten ervoor zijn inmiddels wel duidelijk  :Wink: 

----------

## irondog

M3rL7N, Ik ben een halve Vlaming, de andere helft is Nederlands.  :Smile: 

----------

## ruben-

ik stem voor Q-collective..

----------

## Q-collective

Ik wil niet zeikerig doen ofzo, maar waarom is nixnut nu zonder aankondiging of verdere discussie, en met minderheid van stemmen, moderator?

Tot zover democratie? :\

----------

## garo

De andere moderators hebben ook gestemd.

----------

## ikke

 *garo wrote:*   

> De andere moderators hebben ook gestemd.

 Verstaan die dan nederlands?  :Razz: 

----------

## garo

In het moderator forum loopt een engelstalig topic hierover. En zij baseren zich op de engelstalige posts van Q-collective en nixnut.

----------

## st3vie

Garo, lijkt me handig als dat bij een eventuele volgende verkiezing wordt vermeld, dat er ook ergens anders nog wordt gestemd. Anders kunnen er uiteraard wat verkeerde ideeen over komen.

-st3vie

----------

## kallamej

 *ikke wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   De andere moderators hebben ook gestemd. Verstaan die dan nederlands? 

 

Sommige van ons wel.  :Wink: 

----------

## ikke

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  *ikke wrote:*    *garo wrote:*   De andere moderators hebben ook gestemd. Verstaan die dan nederlands?  
> 
> Sommige van ons wel. 

 /me kruipt weg in een donker hoekje

----------

